# Need A Utility Trailer



## Craig S. (Sep 10, 2014)

Its time .. the 15 rounds at a time in the back of the Sequoia isn't cutting it.  Besides ... I found the mother of all scores ... someone just bought a farm and had it cleared.

Any advice on what to look for in a utility trailer?  My SUV has a towing capacity of 6000.


----------



## bsruther (Sep 10, 2014)

The only advice I can think of is, if you buy used, make sure it has good trailer rated tires on it and a spare would be a definite plus.


----------



## davenorthshorema (Sep 10, 2014)

I use a uhaul trailer. For twenty bucks a day it's not a bad deal.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Sep 10, 2014)

Trailers hold there value, may be best to buy new.


----------



## Shawn Curry (Sep 10, 2014)

The bigger, the better.  You'll have no problem finding all kinds of uses for it.


----------



## tsquini (Sep 10, 2014)

davenorthshorema said:


> I use a uhaul trailer. For twenty bucks a day it's not a bad deal.


+1 on the uhaul. I do the same thing. $20 you can't go wrong. I rent them about twice a year.


----------



## KD0AXS (Sep 10, 2014)

I'd recommend a tandem axle trailer of some sort, the weight adds up quick.  A dump trailer is ideal for hauling wood, but they're expensive. I'd probably look for a car hauler or skid loader type trailer, and make sure it has stake pockets so you can build sides for it.

Here's an example :


----------



## Craig S. (Sep 10, 2014)

I was poking around on craigslist ... lots of 'homemade' with no registrations.


----------



## bsruther (Sep 10, 2014)

We don't need no stinkin' registrations here. Don't need plates on our trailers either.


----------



## blades (Sep 10, 2014)

Trailers are a bit difficult to give specifics.  so I will try to list a few things.
Green oak cord apx 5000 lbs (apx 4000 at about 30%) Here under 7000 lbs GVW requires no trailer lic.
6.5ft wide lets you put just about any of the homeowner lawn tractors or ztr units on it  ( I need 7 ft for my tractor and mower deck)
Length 10ft is better than 8ft. Always seems 8ft is just a bit short.
A deck over the wheels is easier to get things on and off from all positions but the cost is small tires buried underneath and a higher deck to get on to. 
a drop axle gets the deck lower to the ground or even a straight axle with the tires outside. 
A "A" frame out front to the hitch is more stable that a single tube ( Imop) plus gives a place for a spare or tool box ect. 
Brakes on the trailer axle are a nice feature pros and cons here on the lighter trailers But with to days cars and maybe even yours it is a good option with a heavy load.  Car brakes and a lot of the SUV's are not set up that heavy so brake fade with load behind can be of concern. 
Ball or pintel your choice hitch wise, most lighter trailers even up through 5 tons come with ball types.  nothing wrong with pintel type little easier to hook up to. 
Built in/on ramps sure help a lot ( lot harder to forget at home as well) 
There are more things to think about but that's the best I can come up with right now.
I have 2 trailers a little 4x8 that can take about 2500 lbs and a 5tonx16ft skid steer trailer.  I have 3/4 & 1ton pickups so I can haul very large loads.


----------



## BruceNorEast (Sep 10, 2014)

KD0AXS said:


> I'd recommend a tandem axle trailer of some sort, the weight adds up quick.  A dump trailer is ideal for hauling wood, but they're expensive. I'd probably look for a car hauler or skid loader type trailer, and make sure it has stake pockets so you can build sides for it.
> 
> Here's an example :


sweet trailer KD0AXS
--...  ...--


----------



## KD0AXS (Sep 10, 2014)

BruceNorEast said:


> sweet trailer KD0AXS
> --...  ...--



That's not mine actually, just found it on Google Images.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Sep 10, 2014)

For wood hauling I'd say:

Tandem axle, 10x, stake sides

I haul wood with a 2000 lb 4x10 and I always wish it was bigger


----------



## Mag Craft (Sep 11, 2014)

I use a car trailer.


----------



## bassJAM (Sep 11, 2014)

I've got a single axle 5x10 with a tilting floor that I pull with my Frontier, and my truck could pull more of a load than I can get on the trailer before trailer sway becomes an issue at highway speeds.  The next trailer I get will be at least 6 ft wide, and I really want a tandem axle as well.  I think a 6 x 12 tandem axle with a rear gate/ramp would be ideal for a full size SUV.


----------



## Craig S. (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't see too many tandem axle utility trailers out there for a decent price.  Found 1 on craigslist this morning local, single axle 5x8 that claims can haul 2000#.


----------



## fireview2788 (Sep 11, 2014)

Good luck.  I had been looking for one on Cragislist all summer.  They were either too high priced or the good ones sold within hours of posting.  I happened to have a neighbor who is selling me his.


fv


----------



## bigbarf48 (Sep 11, 2014)

Trailers are usually priced ridiculously high on CL. If you just want a single axle 2000# deal, go to northern tool or tractor supply and get one for 6-700 bucks


----------



## Applesister (Sep 11, 2014)

My win the lottery trailer fantasy is a Bri- Mar dump trailer with tandem axle. The company makes single axle dump trailers too. They are the best made trailers that I've come across. A second fantasy is a dump truck. 
And since I have money for neither I have a free utility trailer I got from a friend. I bought 10 ply tires for it and had 2 more leaf springs added to it. With registration it was about a 300.00 investment.
Also Reese trailer hitch receivers are the industry standard in the horse show community. All my vehicles are fitted with one. We also have a saying in the horse community, "buy the best you can afford."


----------



## R'Lee (Sep 11, 2014)

Off topic; KD0AXS is that a callsign???  If so, de W8KI here


----------



## KD0AXS (Sep 11, 2014)

R'Lee said:


> Off topic; KD0AXS is that a callsign???  If so, de W8KI here



Yep, it sure is.


----------



## Longstreet (Sep 11, 2014)

Applesister said:


> My win the lottery trailer fantasy is a Bri- Mar dump trailer with tandem axle. The company makes single axle dump trailers too. They are the best made trailers that I've come across. A second fantasy is a dump truck.
> And since I have money for neither I have a free utility trailer I got from a friend. I bought 10 ply tires for it and had 2 more leaf springs added to it. With registration it was about a 300.00 investment.
> Also Reese trailer hitch receivers are the industry standard in the horse show community. All my vehicles are fitted with one. We also have a saying in the horse community, "buy the best you can afford."








Never knew such a thing existed.


----------



## Jutt77 (Sep 11, 2014)

Craig S. said:


> Its time .. the 15 rounds at a time in the back of the Sequoia isn't cutting it.  Besides ... I found the mother of all scores ... someone just bought a farm and had it cleared.
> 
> Any advice on what to look for in a utility trailer?  My SUV has a towing capacity of 6000.



I've been in the market for a trailer too for similar reasons.  I'm looking at a 5x8, 3500lb axle, 20" sides, 15" wheels (w/ brake flanges as I might get ebrakes) and a nice ramp to roll larger logs up.  Most of the used trailers are a joke that I've seen so far in this market and the good ones are usually within 20-40% of what a new trailer would cost.

For a Sequoia, I would look for a trailer with dual axles and electric brakes.  A dump bed would be ideal.


----------



## Halligan (Sep 11, 2014)

I've had multiple trailers over the years. Some bought new others used. When I was in need of a trailer a couple of years ago I scoured craigslist and local classifieds'. For the life of me I could not find a decent used trailer. I ended up having a 5X10 trailer built from a local trailer builder. I'm happy with it and it should last me awhile.

Link to my trailer thread. Show's some options I spec'd specific to wood hauling.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/upgraded-my-wood-hauling-capability.92474/


----------



## Jutt77 (Sep 11, 2014)

Halligan said:


> I've had multiple trailers over the years. Some bought new others used. When I was in need of a trailer a couple of years ago I scoured craigslist and local classifieds'. For the life of me I could not find a decent used trailer. I ended up having a 5X10 trailer built from a local trailer builder. I'm happy with it and it should last me awhile.
> 
> Link to my trailer thread. Show's some options I spec'd specific to wood hauling.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/upgraded-my-wood-hauling-capability.92474/



Nice build, good ideas.  If you don't mind answering, what was the cost?


----------



## Halligan (Sep 11, 2014)

Jutt77 said:


> Nice build, good ideas.  If you don't mind answering, what was the cost?



I can't remember the exact amount off the top of my head but around $2000-$2300 seems about right. I'll have to dig up the paperwork. My trailer is stouter than your typical HD, Lowes, TSC trailer so the price reflects it.


----------



## BruceNorEast (Sep 11, 2014)

"Off topic; KD0AXS is that a callsign???  If so, de W8KI here "
Well then 73 to both of you, de KA1KXL


----------



## Jutt77 (Sep 11, 2014)

Halligan said:


> I can't remember the exact amount off the top of my head but around $2000-$2300 seems about right. I'll have to dig up the paperwork. My trailer is stouter than your typical HD, Lowes, TSC trailer so the price reflects it.



Thanks, yeah that's not bad with the all of the added bits.


----------



## Knots (Sep 12, 2014)

I have a Big Tex 5x10 single axle.  I paid a little more, but got a little more than the trailers out in front of the big box stores.

The BT has 15" wheels and is heavier built.  I bought it for hauling motorcycles and tractors too, so it's not a dedicated wood-getter.  I made some plywood sides for it to use when hauling wood (especially the split stuff).  

So, filled to the top of the plywood with fairly dry, split wood it is at its limits and is starting to wag the dog on my 1/2 ton.  It's a good compromise for my needs.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 12, 2014)

Ditto on uHaul and tandem trailers.  I rent a tandem once or twice a year, whenever I have enough cords felled and bucked to make a half dozen trips with truck and trailer loaded.  I love not looking at or maintaining my own heavy tandem.

The tandem rented from uHaul is not as heavy as others, but at $40 for the uHaul vs $90 for other local rentals, it's sometimes the ticket.

I've tried 3000 lb single axle trailers for hauling wood, but they just don't work for this task.  You will always run out of weight capacity WAY before the trailer is full ( or even half full).  Go with brakes and a 9k lb tandem axle trailer, or one of the 5k lb singles with brakes at a bare minimum.  Just be very careful with load balancing and tongue weight.  Aim for tongue weight = 10% of trailer loaded weight.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Sep 12, 2014)

Whatever you get, don't overlook trailer brakes when you start getting up there in load capacity. How much you can haul is second in line to how much you can stop safely and reliably

I'd be wanting trailer brakes, especially towing with an SUV. Never underestimate the extra braking force it takes to halt a 3-5+ thousand pound load 

I can move exactly 1 cord with my 2000# utility trailer and the bed of my 3/4 ton dodge. 1/2 cord in the trailer, 1/2 cord in the bed. I could probably fit more in the bed, but 1 cord works just fine 

If you're in a situation where you have a need to move lots of wood in few trips (wood lot far away, etc) get a large tandem axle trailer, you won't regret it. If you don't have that need, a smaller trailer will do just fine


----------



## Halligan (Sep 12, 2014)

Halligan said:


> I can't remember the exact amount off the top of my head but around $2000-$2300 seems about right. I'll have to dig up the paperwork. My trailer is stouter than your typical HD, Lowes, TSC trailer so the price reflects it.



Update, I looked up my trailer paperwork and I paid $2,075 for it back in October 2012.


----------



## blades (Sep 14, 2014)

sometimes you have to look at the practicality of size vs weight vs getting in and out of somewhere.  I had a good scrounge area a couple years back, very soft ground conditions if you got off the small access road. Very tight to get turned around to get out again. With the small 4x8 it was no problem. With my 16 ft. 5ton unit , well, just no way to get turned around as that unit weighs in a around 2k naked. 16'x8' deck +3' beavertail+ 3' or so for the front A frame and coupler. It isn't something you can uncouple and move by hand. 
 One thing that is extremely handy to have is a front mounted hitch,  might look a little strange to some, but you can stick a trailer in places easily that would be a nitemare trying to back it into, fancy cameras not withstanding. Particularly handy with larger heavy trailers.


----------

